# Women in the reserves?



## TheBeatles193 (29 Dec 2010)

Hi everyone. So here's the problem. I'm 17, and a girl. I want to join the BC regiment (Armoured recce) but my mom is really worried that I'm going to be discriminated against for being a girl. I don't really think that will happen, but I'm not really sure. What should I tell her? Has anyone had any instances when this has happened to them? Or any stories that I could tell that would make her feel better? It would be much appreciated. Thank you.   
:yellow:


----------



## Loachman (29 Dec 2010)

We definitely discriminate in the CF.

We discriminate based upon ability and effort expended.

Do your job to the absolute best of your ability, and nobody will treat you any less than the equal that you will be,


----------



## TheBeatles193 (29 Dec 2010)

I tried to tell my mom that, because I was pretty sure that was how it worked.  :nod: And thats how it should be! Thank you.


----------



## Strike (29 Dec 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We definitely discriminate in the CF.
> 
> We discriminate based upon ability and effort expended.
> 
> Do your job to the absolute best of your ability, and nobody will treat you any less than the equal that you will be,



Keep in mind that this is coming from someone with too much time in.   ;D

I wholeheartedly agree with Loachman.  FYI -- I'm of the female persuasion.


----------



## brandon_ (29 Dec 2010)

My section 2IC is a women, nothing wrong with that. It's the girls who go into BMQ using that to try to get of doing work, or all the same stuff as the guys that get picked apart, but that goes for everyone guy's or girls.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

And for what its worth I agree with Loachman and Strike.

My two cents :2c:


----------



## Brutus (29 Dec 2010)

I know quite a few BCR's, and I can say with certainty that your gender will be a non-issue to all ranks.


----------



## Loachman (29 Dec 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that this is coming from someone with too much time in.



I didn't know that you thought that you had too much time in.


----------



## Avor (31 Dec 2010)

To be honest, women do have one problem in the army. They almost aways have guys wanting to share a bunk to say the least. 

I've seen women claim to be lesbian just to get those kind of guys  to back off.


----------



## brihard (31 Dec 2010)

Avor said:
			
		

> To be honest, women do have one problem in the army. They almost aways have guys wanting to share a bunk to say the least.



Yup, agreed. Not that your safety should be any concern, but as a woman in the combat arms, expect a fair bit of attention, some of which will likely be unwanted. If you can deal with that without it getting to you and still work with such people, you'll be fine. If you put the honest effort in, achieve what's expected of you, and soldier when it's time to soldier, you'll generally have no trouble you can't deal with, and when you do you'll be fully supported by those who matter.

I will let you know that in my experience one of the greatest deficiencies apparent in women in the combat arms is physical strength. I'll make no presumptions about your fitness; simply make sure that you give some time and attention to upper body strength.


----------



## Avor (31 Dec 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I will let you know that in my experience one of the greatest deficiencies apparent in women in the combat arms is physical strength. I'll make no presumptions about your fitness; simply make sure that you give some time and attention to upper body strength.



That reminds me.

Men and women in the military have different PT standards, and most  soldiers I talked to about this think thats bull. To put blunty, a enemy bullet doesnt care if your a woman, and what it takes to stay alive and fight will not be changed.

If going combat, preform at the male level,NOBODY can show ANY disrespect for being female.


----------



## brandon_ (31 Dec 2010)

The PT requirements is only different during your express testing; BFT, PT400, PT on a course, etc.. It's all the same standard.


----------



## Avor (1 Jan 2011)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> The PT requirements is only different during your express testing; BFT, PT400, PT on a course, etc.. It's all the same standard.



I just gets be bent up to see women wanting to join infantry and only required to a 4 on the beep test, and less than 15 modified push ups.

Yoiir righr, the important thingss have eqaul standards, like training and the BFT. 

Sorry for makeing a fuss over nothing.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jan 2011)

Avor said:
			
		

> I just gets be bent up to see women wanting to join infantry and only required to a 4 on the beep test, and less than 15 modified push ups.
> 
> Yoiir righr, the important thingss have eqaul standards, like training and the BFT.
> 
> Sorry for makeing a fuss over nothing.



That's just to get in.... I'm sure the PT standard for DP1 Infantry is significantly higher than a 4 on the beep test.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jan 2011)

Avor said:
			
		

> I just gets be bent up to see women wanting to join infantry and only required to a 4 on the beep test, and less than 15 modified push ups.
> 
> Yoiir righr, the important thingss have eqaul standards, like training and the BFT.
> 
> Sorry for makeing a fuss over nothing.




Avor,

Your posts are making the muscle above my left eye twitch.   I hate that.  It is the most annoying tick.  So Please stop.  by your own words;



			
				Avor said:
			
		

> Yes I do, I tried to come back earlier, to find my old topic and tell everybody that Im not dead or anything. But I am sorry I could not continue to relply to all your coments and thank you for your support. But things got realy bad. I cant remember much, but it sucked alot. Only now has my vision and cordination improved enough to use the computer/internet decently.
> 
> Anyways, late merry christmass.






			
				Avor said:
			
		

> I feel like a bit of a tool, I didn't know my old thread was unnlocked and my first messsage made it through.
> 
> I keep it there, sorry for the inconvince,



Stop posting like a tool, as your motor skills are still lacking, and stop making that muscle twitch above my left eye.  Try not to post anymore, where you are not required, okay?

Thank you.  

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

